# Huron



## ericz (Nov 25, 2002)

Got down to the old river about 9:30 this morning. Nice surprise to see it almost frozen from bank to bank!! Didnt fish my usual stretch since the 20 chute down the middle looked like a slurpee. 








Ran back upstream to Flat Rock and pushed the boat off the trailer even though I was backed in half way across the river. Managed to check out every rock, tree branch and sucker on the bottom in every hole and run for almost a half mile down. Did end up fishing for about 15 minutes, just to try out the new centerpin. Had what might have been one half hearted strike, more than likely by a near death bluegill like the one I saw fining in the surface slush earlier. The water has dropped quite a few inches over the last couple days, the feet on the ramp are high and dry by several inches now. No work on the bridge so I wonder if the water was sucked up to make the shelf ice or if the dam drew down for some other reason. Fishing should bust loose later this week with the warm weather and with luck well have a little more water to work with; wouldnt that be nice!

BTW- Talked to one guy on the river that said he had a couple hits, and one other at the launch recovering his boat that said he got one little hen about 5 lbs way down.

e


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I should be out this week also. I was supposed to be up north for muzzle loading but the wife's vehicle wouldn't start today and will cost too much for me to leave tomorrow. I guess that means I will have to fish the Huron with the warm up.

By your reports it seems to be the best river going right now. And that's not saying alot. 

Good Luck....


----------



## ericz (Nov 25, 2002)

Ya, I'd agree. I think the key is to fish the lower water where there's a little more depth.... One more FYI- they weren't working on the bridge today, and not one person fishing the cauffer..guess that means it's slow!
e


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Probably still low water. It was pretty shallow last week when I fished it. Last time they worked on the bridge (last year or the year before) they used to have some say in the water flows so they could work. They might have something to do with the low water now. Wouldn't matter anyways with how dry it's been lately.

You've fished it more than me this year, what do you think is better, below I75 or above to Telegraph? IMHO above I75 should be better though there is deeper water below. It's a little slower in the holes above costing the fish less energy and probably more food (nymphs).

I'll know tomorrow if I get to sneak up north tomorrow or have to stay home. If I have to stay home I'll be on the Huron in my green Riverworks driftboat a few days.

If so, I'll see you on the water.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

ok, whats the deal with launching boats and river fishing in december!!! iv'e had a boat or had access to one for 30 years and never once concidered launching in dec!!how to you keep from freezing up the motor and how do you winterize after your done for the day?? cause this is opening up all kinds of possibilites for me!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't winterize since I use mine all the time during the year and it's kept in the garage. Hasn't been a problem so far as long as water doesn't get in your lower unit. 

Launching isn't so much of a problem as getting out if there is ice and snow. Low water levels are a bigger problem right now. The fish will be there, it's just finding them.

Plus I have a drift boat so I don't need a motor if I have a spotter. But it does help.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Anybody getting out next thursday weather and ice permitting?

I'm hankering for a little steel whooping


Jason


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

You talking Thursday as in two days from now. I may be out then but won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

My last exam is a week from tomorrow, so if you're talking about coming up a week from Thursday, I'm in.


----------



## ericz (Nov 25, 2002)

Winterizing boats is for 2 main reasons, mostly for the engine..
1. Fogger keeps the cylinders from rusting for long periods of non-use.
2. Gas stabilizer keeps the fuel clean and doesn't allow it to gum up
The other little steps like changing your gear lube is nothing more than routine maint..

Now if you plan on using your outboard all year you don't have to worry about the first two. The only thing you have to worry about is excess water in the cooling system (for water cooled ob's). The new one I just got is a 100% easy drain, meaning all the water drains out when it's pulled out of the water...not to say I'd leave it in the cold, you still may have probs with ice. When I pull my motor off the boat it goes in my trunk, then into my garage. For air cooled ob's you've got no worries. 

So pull that boat out, run the fogger out of it and see ya on the river..

On stretches, I think as long as the waters this low and cold the fish will stack up in classic wintering holes...almost no current, deeper, and plenty of places to escape the ice flows when they occur. For the lower river, below flat rock, I'm not sure if they'll be more fish above or below 75..there's good holding water throughout both although there's much deeper water and larger holes below. There are plenty of holding water all the way up to Belleville for those fish that have madeit over thru the fish ladder already..

e


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Some of the best water (especially winter water) is above Flat Rock but there isn't a boat launch. I could get the boat in but don't know about getting it out.

I've emailed the metro parks about a boat launch and they said they have been turned down for grants and can't afford one. I think people would be happy with a dirt ramp and access to it. All through the park you just can't get to the waters edge.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I'm talking a week from wednesday, my bad.
I don't know what i was thinking when i typed that.
Jason


----------



## ericz (Nov 25, 2002)

I wonder what it would cost to put a couple of access's in.. Wonder if it would be worth it to persue it?? it sure would be nice to have a spot or two to dump a small boat in and fish all that water.

e


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I emailed a couple of different people with the metro parks and they blew me off. I think all their money is tied up with the docks along the Huron that is supposed to connect the three parks.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I would also like to see an access put in above FR. I'm thinking it would have to be in the Metropark because as you get towards New Boston and FR, the river bank gets awful steep. There have been attempts to get one put in, I think at Willow, but as Gunrod said, the powers that be just don't seem to care.

Hell its getting tough just to get a canoe in. Has anyone been to Belleville Dam lately? About a month ago some jacka$$ ripped apart the stairs at the portage and used the wood for a fire. 

The last I heard there is no real plan to finish the DNR launch at FR. How long have those cement slabs been stacked at waters edge? The HRFA was able to get a front-end loader to clear some of the rocks below the cauffer (I'm still not sure why this was done), but for some reason can't get across Telegraph to finish the launch.

It's a freakin' mess down there. All of these different agencies and departments with funding and jurisdiction all up in the air.

Here's another one: The high cauffer at FR is cracking apart and nobody knows who is responsible to fix it. The next time you are in the park, go look at the dam right next to the ladder. Its bursting at the seams.

o.k I'm done ranting.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've heard this year's project is to take the pipes off the dam/bridge next to the ladder and dredge them under water due to fear that it's going to collapse. Certainly looks as though that could happen.

The DNR supplied the land and money for the boat launch to the City of Flat Rock to build. I understand that the city engineer is an ass and hard to work with besides not knowing what he is doing, especially for boat launches. It didn't help throwing gravel at the end of the boat launch. One, you need it deeper (not shallow) to launch a boat. Second, it was one of the better runs on the river until they did that.

As far as the metro parks, don't hold your breath. A boat launch would screw up their little canoe rental business floating from one park to another. If they allow us to launch our own boats who would rent their's.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I've got till around noon/1 tomorrow, anybody getting out and want to hook up? Or is it even worth it?

Jason


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

What time you getting there? I'm planning on taking the boat down tomorrow but don't know what time I'll be getting there. I think I'm launching out of Telegraph.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I just found out that i left my waders at home  yeah for me, i don't know if i'm gonna come now, I might still, it would be early if i do.

Jason


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Probably closer to 10 for me. I'll look for you. You're welcome to a short boat ride if we hook up. I'm gonna fish from Telegraph and stay close to some holes near there.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Check your pm's

Jason


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

ypsifly: your thoughts and rants are comendable, however one voice won't be heard. we need to all pull together, maybe even call it a "coalition" "huron river steelhead and salmon coalition" you see where i'm going with this? they do it everywhere else in this state and seem to get what they want. i'v been fishing in flatrock for 30 years and to be honest there has not been any dramatic changes, yea they cleaned up the park a little, put in some crappers bla,bla bla what about the quality of the fishing ? iv'e personnaly seen a steady decrease in the last 10 years. strength in numbers !!!!!! alright i'm done now!!!!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

J, you didn't miss anything but tranquility.

The water was low again as evidenced by the shelf ice with no water underneath. I pushed the boat off the trailer and had a helluva time putting it back on. I couldn't use the motor for the first 1/4 mile from the launch - too shallow and had to walk the boat back.

The low water and lack of current made it next to impossible to pull plugs but I put forth a decent effort in a good hole with nothing to show for it. I dropped anchor and just sat and watched a squirrel run the bank and relaxed knowing I would have to row about a hundred yards upstream then drag the boat for a while. It was peaceful though. 

I'm gonna give up on the Huron for awhile until reports say the fish are in good or the water level comes up. I think I'm gonna try ice fishing tomorrow before it disappears.


----------

